# good parameters?



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

are these water parameters good for 5 piranha in a 100 gal tank?

nitrite - oppm
Ph - 7.2
Ammonia - o ppm
nitrate - about 20 ppm


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

sounds good just need to get that ph down alittle bit more about 6.5 are u cycling the tank right now?


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

cycling?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

CLICKY


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

oh, ic.
i think it might be still in that cycling stage
it's been goin for about a month and a half now


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

need to bring the ph down a little around 7


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

how?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Drift wood


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

i have a huge piece of driftwood in my tank


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

You could use peat as well it works awesome. I have serra aquarium peat in my emp 400 extra media baskets and it brought the PH down from 7.3 to 6.5 it works awsome and here in regina saskatchewan it cost only 10 bucks for a box that will last me like 8 months. Also gives like a black water yellowish to your tank that will help cut down on the light and help stop algae growth as well. You should give it a wirl. hope this helped


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The pH is fine.
If you want to lower it, keep this in mind: it's hard to artificially keep it lower or higher, you'll be doing a lot of tweaking and fine-tuning - *constantly*!
Constantly tweaking and fine-tuning results in a pH that fluctuates a lot - and that is more more harm- and stressful than a pH that is slightly lower or higher than the recommended value.
So think it through before engaging in such an adventure...

*_Moved to Water Chemistry_*


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Your water parameters are perfect. If ph is stable at 7.2 your water is good for your bioload.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> The pH is fine.
> If you want to lower it, keep this in mind: it's hard to artificially keep it lower or higher, you'll be doing a lot of tweaking and fine-tuning - *constantly*!
> Constantly tweaking and fine-tuning results in a pH that fluctuates a lot - and that is more more harm- and stressful than a pH that is slightly lower or higher than the recommended value.
> So think it through before engaging in such an adventure...
> ...


Exactly. If I had to mess with my ph all the time I would not keep fish...way too much work. These fish do fine in a ph from 6-8.5.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Listen to the experts!!

I added lots of driftwood because I like the look of it and now I have a fight keeping a steady PH. I have raised the KH and put the PH to what it was before the driftwood. Carefully by measuring out correct amounts of coral and lowering the amount slghtly. Its a battle and 7.2 is cool so don't bother with it.

Oh and your tank seems cycled to me, with those readings


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

thanks a lot guys, i apprecite it.

one more thing...does it matter that theirs like 20 ppm of nitrAte tho, or is that fine?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Nitrate is not very toxic for fish and they will survive in extreme levels of it. It is of course best to keep the nitrates as low as possible. I aim for under 10 when I can but some people consider under 40.

It is common belief that low nitrate levels contribute to decent growth. And at the end of the day it certainly doesn't harm to keep them low.


----------

